# Shop In Oak Ridge



## Mac In Oak Ridge (Jul 3, 2005)

Here is what is going on in Oak Ridge these days.

First Picture:  This is the shop. Two or three times a year I have to defend the fact that there are no cars allowed to be parked in the shop. I am often reminded that it is a garage, after all. So far, for 15 years, I win!






Next Photo is the North wall, on left and East wall in back, you may be able to see my lathe on the table in the back.  The window looks out over a mill pond.





Third Photo is looking towards the South wall.





Next we have the West wall where the roll up doors are.  That is where I park the cart that holds all my sheet goods.





This photo is of part of the general storage and wood storage area that is up stairs.





And last, a closer view of the shelving for cut up pen blank storage that is on the wall up stairs.





And I can't help myself, here is a picture of the view off the back porch of the house of the mill pond.  The red roof over the top of the dam is the Old Mill of Guilford.  It has a history going back to the mid 1700's.  It was captured by Lord Cornwallace's troops just before the Battle of Guilford Courthouse.  They took the grain to feed the horses and the troops.  Some of the British troops were supposed to have camped around the pond the day before the battle.





Happy 4th of July to all!
Mac


----------



## ctEaglesc (Jul 3, 2005)

I have seen garages and that sir is no garage.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jul 3, 2005)

Great shop, beautiful pond. You see anymore Redcoats around that pond, shoot 'em. 



<br />


----------



## scalawagtoo (Jul 3, 2005)

one of the nicest home shops that I have ever seen.


----------



## simplepens (Jul 3, 2005)

I am more jealous and envious than you can even imagine. If I had a shop like that.....I would think I had died and gone to heaven.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Jul 3, 2005)

You got a mounted deer head in your shop with a welders helmut on him?
I didn't think so.
(making use of available space)


----------



## Mac In Oak Ridge (Jul 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman_
> <br />Great shop, beautiful pond. You see anymore Redcoats around that pond, shoot 'em.



Frank, 

There is a story to go with that comment.  

There was an advance party of Redcoats that approached the mill.  The miller was warned that they were comming and lit out to the woods around the mill.  He hid behind a tree.  Left one of his feet sticking out and one of the Redcoats saw it.  Took a shot at it and managed to hit the millers foot.  He was cripple the rest of his life, but at least they didn't burn the mill down when they pulled out the next morning for the big dust up with General Greene.

Mac


----------



## Mac In Oak Ridge (Jul 3, 2005)

If anyone is interested in a little history you can go here:

http://www.oldmillofguilford.com/index.htm

Some good photos and a very short discription of the history of the mill.

Mac


----------



## wee willie (Jul 3, 2005)

Really great shop Mac, you need to go over the property with a metal detector you may find some great historical items.


----------



## Docsmith45 (Jul 3, 2005)

Really great looking shop.  I'm envious of the space.  Kinda cool to have some history connected.


----------



## johnhart (Jul 4, 2005)

nice shop and nice surroundings...makes for a great life.  BTW...my GGGGGG Grandfather fought at the Battle of the Guilford County Courthouse.  He survived and was awarded a bunch of land (that's how they got paid for their service back then)


----------



## Mac In Oak Ridge (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by johnhart_
> <br />nice shop and nice surroundings...makes for a great life.  BTW...my GGGGGG Grandfather fought at the Battle of the Guilford County Courthouse.  He survived and was awarded a bunch of land (that's how they got paid for their service back then)



John,
Don't know if you have ever visited the battle feild, but if not it is interesting.  It is about 12-15 miles from here.  A National Historic Site.  There is a museum and you can walk the area where the battle took place, markers that explain the different postions and what happened. 

If you haven't visited, with your connection, you should make it a point some time.
Mac


----------



## johnhart (Jul 4, 2005)

Nope...never been there..But then, I just found out last winter.  I intend to make the trip sometime in the near future.  I'm really looking forward to it as my experience so far is just book and internet research.  I need to touch it.[]


----------



## Mac In Oak Ridge (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cteaglesc_
> <br />You got a mounted deer head in your shop with a welders helmut on him?
> I didn't think so.
> (making use of available space)



Eagle,
This is as close as I get, will it do?


----------



## wee willie (Jul 4, 2005)

Mac, is that Eagles dark side


----------



## Mac In Oak Ridge (Jul 4, 2005)

Well everyone knows that crows are smarter than eagles.


----------



## Mac In Oak Ridge (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by johnhart_
> <br />Nope...never been there..But then, I just found out last winter.  I intend to make the trip sometime in the near future.  I'm really looking forward to it as my experience so far is just book and internet research.  I need to touch it.[]



I would suggest that you not visit this time of year, the bugs will carry you off.  It is not a big open field.  It is woods much like it was then.  There are a few open areas but most of the site is wooded.  In fact after the leaves fall in October would be a better time cause you can see the lay of the land then.  Not so many leaves blocking the view and no ticks, red bugs and mosquitoes.

If you know the unit your ancestor served in you may even be able to follow it through the battle, there is good documentation of what took place there and where each unit was posted, how they moved, where they stopped and which way they ran when the Redcoats came after them.  Our troops did well but, alas, they lost the battle.  However we all know the outcome of the war.


----------



## DCBluesman (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mac In Oak Ridge_
> Our troops did well but, alas, they lost the battle.  However we all know the outcome of the war.


Sounds like my divorce! []


----------



## jbyrd24 (Jul 4, 2005)

Great looking shop Mac. Love to have one half that size.
By the way I'm right down the road in Winston Salem.[]


----------



## johnhart (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mac In Oak Ridge_
> <br />I would suggest that you not visit this time of year, the bugs will carry you off.  It is not a big open field.  It is woods much like it was then.  There are a few open areas but most of the site is wooded.  In fact after the leaves fall in October would be a better time cause you can see the lay of the land then.  Not so many leaves blocking the view and no ticks, red bugs and mosquitoes.
> 
> If you know the unit your ancestor served in you may even be able to follow it through the battle, there is good documentation of what took place there and where each unit was posted, how they moved, where they stopped and which way they ran when the Redcoats came after them.  Our troops did well but, alas, they lost the battle.  However we all know the outcome of the war.



Yeah...I don't figure I'll get away before October...so that oughta work out ok.  As far as troop movements....I've seen documentation that gives a rough idea but nothing like you're talking about.  That sounds great!  As I recall, my ancestors owned most of the land around in that area.  I wonder if you are lving on it.  That would be cool!!  small world

Happy Independence Day everyone


----------



## PenWorks (Jul 4, 2005)

Very nice work shop you have there Mac. Has it all, plus storage and a view. 15 years, you would think the fight would be over. She sounds tougher than those Red Coats ! []


----------



## darbytee (Jul 4, 2005)

Great looking shop Mac. I know that area well. We lived in Greensboro for about 3 years before moving to Raleigh. I really enjoyed the area and would love to be back there right now.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mac In Oak Ridge_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...




  A few American Riflemen hiding in the woods could have turned events around. There just weren't enough of us to be everywhere all the time.


----------



## Justin_F (Jul 5, 2005)

Great shop mac - agree with Eagle - that sir is no garage.
I am now going to put a car in mine and give up....[]


----------



## Mac In Oak Ridge (Jul 5, 2005)

Thank you all for the kind words.
Mac


----------

